# My new puppy, Frei vom der Gugge bloodline



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Faygo von haus Huro pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Originally got her for a potential future breeding to my male Ares der Kühne Vom Überlandpark pedigree information - German shepherd dog, who I thought would be best bred to a Vom der Gugge female, but I'm pretty sure that her pedigree is a bit above his head, so those plans are stalled. He's turning out to be very good on tracking and he's coming along in Ob. On protection, he works out of defense drive, so I'm not too sure what'll happen there. She's already getting some Ob for an eventual BH. I have at least 2 years before I make any breeding decision and then a stud selection. Meanwhile, there will be a lot of BH/SchH practice for the two of them and I.

She is a spunky, smart and affectionate little "girl" with a very assertive streak. I was concerned about her left ear, but it comes up when she's playing "fetch with tennis balls, so I'm guessing it will be a matter of time as Ares' didn't come up for good until well past his sixth month of age. I like her a lot for sport, maybe showing her very locally (Can't say I like all the traveling) and maybe plunking down a stud fee on a VA stud with excellent working qualities in the future.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like she's a sweetheart, will she be a longcoat??


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

The hair on those ears sure make me think so.


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Possibly, but the length on the hair on her withers is not very long. I'm thinking she may end up more as a "plush-coat".


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

She's not quite done with her development, but at 2.5 years of age, she's a pretty good image of her parents and a rather stout girl. She's good on her bitework, her obedience is good and has nice temperament. She's already rated as an SG at last years USSCA regional.

As it looks now, will probably end up not breeding her to my male, but (idealy) to another show-line male that has proven working temperament and is linebred on Ursus vom Batu or his son Yasko vom Farbenspiel.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the pic of her about to pounce on the tug-what a great shot!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice! I like the Haus Huro dogs a lot


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She is just lovely!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

At this year's USCA Sieger Show.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Wow what a beauty


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful...


----------

